# Compact .45ACP



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Based on previous threads, I know some of you own/carry compact .45ACPs. I will be purchasing one in the near future as my CCW. My 1911 Colt Govât Model is just too big to carry concealed. What I would really appreciate from any of you compact .45ACP owners is a brief description of your piece and its pros and cons. What is the brand and model name? If you know, tell me what its weight is and its dimensions are (including barrel length). Iâm not really interested in hearing about anyoneâs semi-auto in another caliber (eg, .41, .380, 9mm, etc) unless the handgun is also made for a .45ACP cartridge. Thanks!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

When carring concealed I'm normally carring a Llama IXA/B .45 under my left arm and a Ruger P89 9mm under the right arm. The problem I find with the Llama is that since it is a compact 45 it only has a 7 round mag. Mine also has a problem when I have 7 rounds in the mag, it tends to "stove pipe" meaning it catches the empty case in the slide, thus looking like a stove pipe sticking out of a roof. Now if I run 5 rounds in the mags then I don't have this problem. That is my experience with the Llama.. Cant help you on other makes or models..


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Pistols expetaly the ones that you are talking about is how they feel to you. Go to a gun range and fire them before you buy it. What works best for you probily won't work for me. You can rent them at most gun ranges.


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

consider any quality 1911 in an officers model.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

take a look at the kahr arms .45- almost perfect in .45 I have the k9 and am interested in the .45 and the ones I have handled seem just fine for ccw. When I get around to it it is on the "list" I like the DAO of the k9 and for a defensive gun it is a good thing as is the simplicity of the design. Look at kahrs sight for the info and even magazine reviews.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm kind of partial to Para Ordnance carry models with the "light double action" (LDA) trigger. I know, many people don't like it because it's "double action only". But I've found that right out of the box, it's one of the smoothest triggers I've ever felt. And, I like the DAO for a CCW.
I have a two of their handguns, a Carry Option, 30 oz, 6+1 rounds, 3 " barrel, 6.5" long and 4.75" tall. And, a Carry 12, when the situation calls for a little more firepower. 34 oz, 12+1 rounds, 3.5" barrel, 7" long and 5" tall. 
Now , they are expensive. But, you get what you pay for. Yes, they are made in Canada, but, that really doesn't matter to me. I work in law enforcement and I need something I can stake my life on. I have never had a problem with ANY Para Ordnance I've owned. They have ALL functions flawlessly....
Steve


----------



## jdmc0 (Nov 12, 2006)

I would get a glock for a couple reasons. They tend to run cheaper than most for their quality. There are a ton of parts out there you can basically build one from parts alone. Glocks are used by many police organizations and at least around here many people are glock fans. With that being said I think they would be better for SHTF situations due to parts availability. On an end note though like previoulsy said you need to find one that fits your hand and is comfortable to you. I currently have a H&K but have a glock 30 on my wish list


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I changed from the officers' model 1911 .45 to the Glock .40 model 27 (the "mini-Glock") for my CCW. It is much lighter, more concealable, and is reliable. I have no regrets.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I still prefer my Colt 1911. Those few ounces don't really seem to matter to me.JMO.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I like my full size Colt Gov't Model 1991, but I do have a Llama sub-compact .45 ACP that has a 3" barrell and a 10 round staggered magazine. I bought it brand new for about $225 as I have an FFL. Nice gun and compact.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I almost got a Taurus pt145 for ccw, I went the revolver route instead but would highly recommend it. As stated previously, get one that feels good to you.


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I understand that many police here carry the 220 Sig in a .45 cal. If you go to the Sig web site you can see all of their handguns and their deminsions. I understand that Sigs are used by the Texas Rangers and the Dept of Homeland Security. My friend has a Sig that I am really fond of and I find the gun not too large or heavy. It shoots well and has the reputation for being very reliable. 

Philbee


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Philbee said:


> I understand that many police here carry the 220 Sig in a .45 cal. If you go to the Sig web site you can see all of their handguns and their deminsions. I understand that Sigs are used by the Texas Rangers and the Dept of Homeland Security. My friend has a Sig that I am really fond of and I find the gun not too large or heavy. It shoots well and has the reputation for being very reliable.
> 
> Philbee


A sig 220 is no where near a "compact" .45... I love mine but it is not a compact or sub compact by any means. In the alloy frame it is lighter than a full size 1911 but it is as big- which is what cabin fever was trying to get away from. I personally feel that while it is a great gun the role it plays is different than a compact or subcompact...


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I have shot the Glock model G30 which is the Subcompact model for Glock in the .45 caliber. If you go to the Glock website you can find the dimensions. Although I am not too fond of the Glocks, I was surprised at how well that small handgun handled that caliber. The plastic in the guns are said to absorb some of the shock and that, in my opinion, seems to be true. The handgun did jam on us but the man that owned it said he was using very cheap ammunition and he said that never happens when he uses better ammo. I am not used to the trigger on the Glocks and the gun feels strange in my hands especially where my middle finger touches the trigger guard. I have two friends that are much younger than me that own a few Glocks between them and the man that owns the Subcompact, that I am mentioning, is in his mid 60's and those three men love their Glocks. All three have nothing but praise for the Glock. I guess that you have to try one to see for yourself. The adds for the Glock are very impressive and I guess that I wish that I liked them.

Philbee


----------



## Nobody (Jan 20, 2007)

I carry a Para Ordnance LDA, 4 1/4". Super carry gun IMO. The factory clip springs seem to be a little weak though. That's my only complaint. The clips are a little pricey.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for all of your input. After much research, addition comments from others, and handling the actual firearms, I purchased a Kimber Pro Carry II in 45ACP (stainless). It's a 1911 with a 3" barrel. This piece will go nice with my full-size 1911 Colt Gov't Model/MarkIV.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Thank you for all of your input. After much research, addition comments from others, and handling the actual firearms, I purchased a Kimber Pro Carry II in 45ACP (stainless). It's a 1911 with a 3" barrel. This piece will go nice with my full-size 1911 Colt Gov't Model/MarkIV.


 Kimbers are kind of pricey aren't they? My G&A 2007 catalog lists it as $797-$945, but that would probably actually be on the high side of real prices.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Cabin Fever..You clearly have high standards and good taste, but have to ask. If you had bet the farm on the outcome of a pistol match you were in, which of your 45's would you use? ...Glen


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

quietstar said:


> Cabin Fever..You clearly have high standards and good taste, but have to ask. If you had bet the farm on the outcome of a pistol match you were in, which of your 45's would you use? ...Glen


Surely you know my answer. It's just that I dont savoy the idea of carrying that big ol' gov't model on my hip all day and besides, I'd have to wear a trench coat to hide it. The gov't model will always be the one on my bed side table, tho.


----------

